# AMH result has blown me away



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

previous AMH result at Nuffield 1.26 (OCtober 2011) AMH result (December 2011) 6.8 - what a difference and since I have active follicles been told to give it a go I have 14% chance!


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

awesome huni xxxx


----------



## frizzyhair (Jan 5, 2012)

that sounds like a good improvement, but as I understood it AMH was an indicator of your ovarian reserve and how could this be improved  Unless I am mistaken and AMH refers to something else??


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

consulant says it to do with new labs who are undertaking the results - not sure on that. But I do fee stress is a big part


----------

